# Show me your wheels!



## samdehaan (Apr 15, 2014)

Hello all

Thinking about buying a new set of wheels for my MY11 GTR and keeping the originals for track use only.
I've been looking at HRE and a few other options like ADV1, has anyone on here got any aftermarket wheels? if so please post some pics up!

cheers


----------



## MattGTR750 (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

BC Forged HB05S Extreme concave


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)




----------



## NELLEE (Mar 8, 2014)

What colours your car?


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)




----------



## goldgtr35 (Aug 15, 2012)

A few choices


Goldie


----------



## Gaz1512 (Jan 25, 2014)




----------



## Chris-GTR (Nov 4, 2010)




----------



## Caveman (Apr 28, 2004)

My favourite GTR wheels...


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

Hmmm was thinking of getting te37's but not sure if I want them bronze or black, black above look great


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

stock 10 plate wrapped


----------



## Webber (Jul 17, 2012)

Those above on White car are Advan GTs... Look better thanTE37s IMO! Love them, not cheap though...


----------



## BAZGTR530 (May 19, 2011)

Here we go


----------



## john beesla (Jun 6, 2011)

Here's mine Cor Forged :thumbsup:


----------



## NELLEE (Mar 8, 2014)

john beesla said:


> Here's mine Cor Forged :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> View attachment 40249


Now i like that! i think black cars need some bling!


----------



## samdehaan (Apr 15, 2014)

NELLEE said:


> What colours your car?


My car is blue mate. MY11


----------



## samdehaan (Apr 15, 2014)

alloy said:


> BC Forged HB05S Extreme concave


I love these wheels mate. How much were they if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## Paulsmig (Feb 24, 2013)

samdehaan said:


> I love these wheels mate. How much were they if you dont mind me asking?



These are very nice have a TSW venom feel.


----------



## splking (May 11, 2012)

I've not got great side profile shots but my Rays G25's are pretty awesome imo, I also have a set of 57FXX which ill get a shot up of later in the week as they are just being put on my car as road wheels, they are the same as the JCR GTR wheels. Both are a saving over stock and the offset is such that they don't need spacers to give the car a wider more aggressive stance. Dan @ JDL was great in sourcing them for me.


----------



## NELLEE (Mar 8, 2014)

samdehaan said:


> My car is blue mate. MY11


I do think there a nice wheel with that colour,, if it were me i would stick some spacers on and reevaluate,


----------



## john beesla (Jun 6, 2011)

NELLEE said:


> Now i like that! i think black cars need some bling!


Thank's :thumbsup:


----------



## samdehaan (Apr 15, 2014)

splking said:


> I've not got great side profile shots but my Rays G25's are pretty awesome imo, I also have a set of 57FXX which ill get a shot up of later in the week as they are just being put on my car as road wheels, they are the same as the JCR GTR wheels. Both are a saving over stock and the offset is such that they don't need spacers to give the car a wider more aggressive stance. Dan @ JDL was great in sourcing them for me.


I love the 57FXX's on the JCR GTR, definitely my favourite at the moment. are they hard to get hold of? just did a simple google search but couldnt seem to find anything.


----------

